# Looking for a stripe kit



## subuguru (Jan 18, 2006)

Anybody knoe where I can find this kit??http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=/2784


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

That link doesn't work. Just what kind of stripes are you talking about, ones across the hood, roof and trunk?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Check ebay. I bought my stripes from a storefront called autotrimdesigns. They carry a ton of cool stuff for the Goat. I am thinking of adding the carbon fiber door handle kit.


----------

